# What size shoe do you wear?



## eightthirty (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm just curious. I would create a poll, but sizing varies from country to country.

I wear a US 7 or 7-1/2


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 7, 2006)

7.5 or 8 - depending on the shoe.


----------



## bunni (Feb 7, 2006)

6.5-7 depends on a show, wideness, narrowness, heels etc.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the hardest time finding my size. This weekend I went shopping out of town and found a cool store called Aldo that carries as small as size 4. I was so excited but then every pair of heels I tried didn't fit. They were either too long or the right length but too tight across the toes so i'd go up to a 5 and then it was too big. :icon_conf Awww, the frustration! I guess it varies from brand to brand so i'd say i'm...

US size 4 to 5


----------



## Cirean (Feb 7, 2006)

7-7.5 but I have worn 8's before if the shoes are narrow.


----------



## redrocks (Feb 7, 2006)

Usually I'm an 8 1/2


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 7, 2006)

7 or 7.5.


----------



## prude strippers (Feb 7, 2006)

8 1/2


----------



## screeema (Feb 7, 2006)

sadly, I am a size 12, 11 sometimes if it is open backed...I have the same

problem as you Lisa but at the other end of the spectrum...it really sucks and of course I am obsessed with shoes!!


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 7, 2006)

7 7.5 8


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

im a size 7 1/2 us size and boys im a 5 1/2


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 7, 2006)

uk 5, europe 38


----------



## Becka (Feb 7, 2006)

Us 9 1/2


----------



## Sofia (Feb 7, 2006)

Depending on the designer, I can go anywhere from a 7.5 to an 8.5.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

6 or a 6.5. Depends on the shoe. That's why I don't buy shoes on line.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 7, 2006)

No wonder I can never find the shoes I want in my size.....I've always thought there were alot of 7's, 7-1/2's and 8's. Of course, it's not really a good call on my part considering the number of responses, but I'm sure we'll get more.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 7, 2006)

Mostly 7 but have 7.5 as well depending on manufacturer


----------



## Salope (Feb 7, 2006)

My range is 7.5 to 8.5, depending on the shoe/designer. If they're European, I always go a half a size up but I bought some Christian Louboutin shoes that were a size 9! That's the only time ever I've bought a shoe that big. I swear I think my feet have shrunk over the years because in HS, I could have sworn I was an 8, 8.5. Now 7.5's fit me.


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2006)

screeema, now is our time girl! i also wear an 11 and never before have i had such a selection to choose from. i think that the shoe gods are finally hearing us. the one's i have my eye on now are in my avatar pic. pretty hot and in my size!!!


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm a UK 5.5, Europe 38.5

On a _completely_ different topic, Little_Lisa, has anyone told u that u look like Mario Bello (the one in Coyote Ugly)? You sooo remind me of her (not sure it shows in the pics), it's uncanny - I think it's ur smile! and ur both little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I digress...lol


----------



## screeema (Feb 7, 2006)

you would think right?? I just seem to be having a harder time than

ever lately!!! Where do you shop??


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 7, 2006)

6 to 6.5


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 7, 2006)

No, i've never been told I look like Maria Bello. I was just looking at some pics and I guess we do have some similar features. If you saw me when my hair was blonde you'd probably really think we looked alike. :icon_razz


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 7, 2006)

Uk 5


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 7, 2006)

US 7-8, it depends on the shoe. Most of mine are 7.5


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol - yes, I'm sure I would!


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2006)

7 U.s.


----------



## Sophia (Feb 7, 2006)

US 6 , Euro 39


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 7, 2006)

another 12 girl here...

cursed with big feet and being 6'3 or so!

talk about never being able to find anything :icon_redf


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2006)

i do most of my shopping online.

i really like victoria's secret - they sell colin stuart and they fit me well

nordstroms.com sells bcbg which i love

i buy alot of luchiny and nine west - i think i'm all over the map!


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2006)

they have a few stores around here that specialize in tall girls sizes (as i like to call them). i'll try to pull a few cataloges together because i know that tall girls want to wear hot shoes too!!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmm, I dont see a resemblance. I have never seen that movie, but I saw her in History of Violence. Anyhoo, I wear a 7 in most shoes, except a few brands that make the sizes weird. Lacoste shoes and Frye boots are the ones I can think of now, I couldnt get them b/c I wore around a 6.5 in Lacoste and they discontinued the ones I wanted. The boots wouldnt fit over my calves even though I went a larger size. I am not big into shoes, but I have ordered online some shoes and buy them without trying on in the store, and the 7 always fits.


----------



## yumi (Feb 7, 2006)

US 8 - 8.5

but i've always wanted to be a 9 or 9.5 :icon_conf


----------



## shygirl_1 (Feb 8, 2006)

size 10


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a UK 5.5/6 and Europe 38.5/39.


----------



## emily87 (Feb 8, 2006)

I am about an eight and a half (funny though some shoes with that size don't exactly fit me).

I guess this is a pretty average shoe size but I do worry what will become of them after pregnancy.

My aunt grew from a suze 9 to about an 11 :icon_eek: after her pregnancy (permanently).

Well at least the now have great shoes for much bigger sizes :icon_chee .


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 8, 2006)

39 or 40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 8, 2006)

US 9 or 9.5

European 41


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 8, 2006)

i'm 5'7 and i wear a 9 in shoes.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 8, 2006)

UK - 3

European - 36


----------



## elljmz (Feb 8, 2006)

US 9 sometimes 9 1/2


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 8, 2006)

US 7 .... though I own shoes of sizes ranging from 6.5 - 7.5 since brands are always slightly different! I am 5'5" if that makes a difference....

I do think a size 7 is most popular size in the US though, on the clearance racks there are always tons of 6.5's and 8's, but no 7's or 7.5's! :icon_evil


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 9, 2006)

I try not to wear shoes, but when I am forced, I wear a US size 8 in boots or sneakers and a 7 1/2 in heels or sandals. My feet are so darn long and skinny, I have a hard time finding ANYTHING that fits. I usually wind up buying uber expensive shoes simply because they seem to fit better and have better arches.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello all-

I wear a size 10 US and my feet are narrow with a crazy arch...


----------



## pattyt (Feb 9, 2006)

Us 6.5 / 7


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 9, 2006)

6.5 or 7


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 9, 2006)

6


----------



## Mokie (Feb 12, 2006)

I wear 8.5-9. Usually 8.5, but I try to go up to 9 in sandals because I have funny shaped heels that fit 8.5 shoes but look like they hang over 8.5 sandals, which I hate. :icon_roll

I LOVE shoes though. I have a crazy, crazy shoe addiction. I'm 5'9 and tend to wear at least 3" heels when I'm not wearing sneakers. My short friends all complain, but I can't help it...heels are just so damn cute! Besides...the guy I'm sort of dating is 6'7 so we look hot as hell together when we go out and I'm wearing heels. :icon_chee I love tall guys.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 12, 2006)

I am 5'8 and wear 9 -10, depends on the shoe.


----------



## Saja (Feb 12, 2006)

Im 5'4 and wear a size 10....dont know how that happened, but it sucks. I usually end up buyinig my shoes at payless since they actually have my size


----------



## mel0 (Feb 12, 2006)

11. I'm 5'9. Finding cute shoes is a witch.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 12, 2006)

im 5'5 and im a us 7-7.5


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 12, 2006)

im 5'6" and i wear anywhere from a 8.5 through a 10


----------



## Liz (Feb 12, 2006)

size 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korina981 (Feb 12, 2006)

usually a 6 and a half (US)


----------



## Tesia (Feb 13, 2006)

my range is 5- 6 ( U.S)


----------



## Lindabear (Feb 13, 2006)

womens 7, 7.5

boys 5.5, 6


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 18, 2006)

8 and 8 1/2


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

7 1/2 - 8 it really depends on the shoe


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

Japan - 23.5 cm

US - 6

UK -4

I don't think my foot sizes aren't exact same.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2006)

size 9-9.5 (i'm 5'9").


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

us 91/2 10


----------

